# *New* Intestinal Disease Foundation - Lower Burrell, Pennsylvania IBS/IBD meeting



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Intestinal Disease Foundation Support Group, Lower Burrell, PAWhen: 3rd Tuesday of each monthTime: 7:00pm - 9:00pmPlace: Puckety Presbyterian Church1009 Puckety Church RoadLower Burrell, PennsylvaniaCost: FreeContact: 412-261-5888 or 1-877-587-9606Meetings are combined for IBS and IBD


----------

